# Shelby Flyer



## tech549 (Aug 20, 2016)

took a ride to Vermont today,its not a blue bird but it is blue.nice original paint,has both lights and haven't seen a better original seat.great ride for the wife!


----------



## bicycle larry (Aug 20, 2016)

thees shelbys are super nice ,good to see you got this one!!!!!   from bicycle larry


----------



## tech549 (Aug 21, 2016)

bicycle larry said:


> thees shelbys are super nice ,good to see you got this one!!!!!   from bicycle larry



 ya larry good addition ,plus the best part was the price,traded a tree stand I won in a raffle ten years ago.just had to pick it up!


----------



## Intense One (Aug 21, 2016)

Purdy Vermont girl you have there!


----------



## dfa242 (Aug 21, 2016)

Been watching her for a while - good for you!


----------



## tech549 (Aug 21, 2016)

dfa242 said:


> Been watching her for a while - good for you!



 ya I tried to barter with him 6 months ago but didn't work out,and it wouldn't leave me, alone keep coming up.real nice guy lives up in farm country,beautiful property.just had to make the ride !


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Aug 25, 2016)

Nice bike I have a ladies Shelby too really like them


----------



## tech549 (Aug 25, 2016)

yes the wife loves it,good addition!


----------



## catfish (Aug 25, 2016)

Nice!


----------



## Phattiremike (Aug 25, 2016)

Great score! That tail lights the bomb!


----------



## the2finger (Sep 6, 2016)

I just bought one for the wife that is identical what year is that one?


----------



## tech549 (Sep 6, 2016)

haven't really checked yet been really busy with some other bikes ,I usually will take a few pics with the serial # and send them to leon dixons sight for the year and model hes very good with me on that!but if I were to guess I would say early 50s


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Sep 6, 2016)

Is there a metal tag riveted to the under-side of BB...? Painted first two numbers are year model.... stamped numbers are serial no. Believe that frame first year was 1949; but, frame from early 40s was still used until sell out in 1953, and @ same time this frame was used...


----------



## tech549 (Sep 7, 2016)

juanitasmith13 said:


> Is there a metal tag riveted to the under-side of BB...? Painted first two numbers are year model.... stamped numbers are serial no. Believe that frame first year was 1949; but, frame from early 40s was still used until sell out in 1953, and @ same time this frame was used...



ok will check it out thanks for the info


----------



## the2finger (Sep 7, 2016)

No tag on the one I'm getting the serial number is x10900


----------



## bikeyard (Sep 7, 2016)

Cool glad you got it.  It has been on there a while


----------



## tech549 (Sep 10, 2016)

has a number 49 followed by stamped no. 3745


----------



## tech549 (Sep 10, 2016)

here is a pic of the tag


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Sep 10, 2016)

It's a 1949 year model; Serial number 3745! Shelby bikes that did not get this tag are almost impossible to pin down the year model. Shelby used and didn't use a certain style of part//parts throughout a couple of decades, with no rhyme nor reason...


----------

